

Ask HN: Do you like Eclipse or IntelliJ IDEA better? - mantazer

What do&#x2F;don&#x27;t you like about either?
======
rnovak
IntelliJ IDEA is a great IDE, unfortunately it's commercial, so a lot of
places, including my work place, wont pay for a license for their developers
(despite obvious productivity benefits). And unfortunately without admin
rights to my workstation, I can't install it and use my own license either.

So far, the use of IDEA in my own personal development has been blissful.
Their groovy and Java editors are much more 'aware' than their Eclipse
counterparts. And I've yet to get a NPE from the IDE itself, which is
something I get all the time from Eclipse.

In eclipse, I literally have about 80 workspaces for the same project because
every other day or so, Eclipse finds a new and interesting way to corrupt my
workspace. I've had errors thrown merely trying to _save_ a file, and let us
not forget that in several instances, Eclipse could not find java.lang.Object
(seems like a kinda major issue, but who am I to say that).

What I will give Eclipse credit for is that for any minor accomplishment, for
any small coding challenge, even for the simplest of classes, it really makes
me feel like I've earned it.

~~~
mantazer
Well said. If I got a dollar for every time I had to clean and rebuild a
project in Eclipse, I'd have enough money to purchase a commercial license for
IDEA.

